# EMC6 setup help



## mikeio (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi all, 

My first post here so hello; not sure I'm in the right place but here goes...

I've just acquired a Melco EMC6 machine along with a bundle of floppies, and trying to figure out what I need to get the system working. I have the main EMC6 manual and it seems to be that I need to build myself an old-spec fashioned PC that will accept a StarLan network card.

The floppies include EDS EZ software, EDS Epicor, 4xboot disks, and a couple of disks with designs on.

So I have a few questions:

1. Do I need to use EDS EZ or are there alternative products? If EDS EZ is required, do I need a dongle as the manual shows (I don't have a dongle)?

2. To connect the machine to a PC, can I use any StarLAN network board or must it be the Melco one? If Melco, are they easily found, being so old?

3. What specification PC should I build? I was thinking something with Windows XP; is the software compatible?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## cookemb (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey mike,
I'll try to help as much as I can. We have a Melco EP-1 and it uses the same network configuration as the EMC machines.

1. Do I need to use EDS EZ or are there alternative products? If EDS EZ is required, do I need a dongle as the manual shows (I don't have a dongle)?

You can use almost any version of Melco software up to and including Design Shop. You will have to have a security dongle which is supplied with the software.

2. To connect the machine to a PC, can I use any StarLAN network board or must it be the Melco one? If Melco, are they easily found, being so old?

Most of the older network cards are obsolete and no longer available. When we upgraded to Windows XP, we had to buy the Melco network card. They are, I believe, only available from Melco and are pretty expensive (300+ if I remember right).

3. What specification PC should I build? I was thinking something with Windows XP; is the software compatible?

XP is fine. Just make sure the processor is plenty fast and there is ample memory. 

I hope this helps you out. I don't have time to get on here a lot but feel free to ask anything. Maybe I can help but I'm sure there are others on here that are much more knowledgeable than I am.

Steve


----------



## mikeio (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Steve,

Thanks for the info! I've been in touch with Melco tech support over the past few days and to their credit they've been very helpful.

I'm going to be talking to Melco sales next to discuss the levels of software I need. Probably to start with I'll be wanting to just send down pre-made designs to the machine but eventually I'd like to look into digitising (what hardware is required for this? Can a normal scanner be used?)

In terms of buying software then, is Stitch Era really free software and would it provide digitising capability, complimenting the lower-spec/cost Melco software or is this a bad idea? Alternatively should I buy the lower spec Melco software and upgrade later or is this not cost effective?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## cookemb (Oct 6, 2009)

Mike,
I don't know what your goals or expectations are but you can add text, edit and re-size stock designs with any of the current Melco software packages. I don't do any digitizing myself so i couldn't answer those questions. Having designs digitized is so inexpensive and quick, I don't see the need to spend a couple thousand dollars and take up my time digitizing. But that's all decided by our customer base. I have no experience with Stitch Era itself but all of the inexpensive programs that I have seen do not live up to expectations and are cumbersome and time consuming. As for what would be cost effective for you, I really couldn't comment. You will have to decide based on how you want to set up your shop, who your target customers will be, etc. Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## Chapaj1 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey Mike, 
Are you I'll using your Melco EMC 6 machine? I just got a couple and need some help understanding them. Call me at 970.405.7860

Charles


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

I have plenty of Melco items, ISA starlan card, data cable to transfer from computer to embroidery machine. floppy drives to direct boot without the computer, boot files. i also have two emt10t machines with computer (Designshop 2004) for sale.

Melco EMT10T #1, this industrial embroidery machine has a Melco EMC bar adapter to allow it to use Melco EMC style hoops. The light does not work on this machine. 

Included is the machine, stand, emc hoops, cap gauge, cap driver and cap frames, 3 EMT hat hoops, gauge and 270 degree hoops, and EMT/Amaya hoops that fit both machines.

Melco EMT10T #2, is for EMT/Amaya hoops only. The light does work on this machine. Included is the machine, stand, EMT hoops 3 EMT hat hoops, and 270 degree hoop along with spare hooping band.

The computer, monitor and software that goes with these machines. Software is Melco Design shop 2004 with parallel port dongle.

Computer is an IBM, Pentium 4 3.2ghz, 1gb ram, Windows XP SP3. Monitor, keyboard and mouse included. A small set of adjustment hand tools is also included.

Both machines boot from either the ENS network or floppy drives. Network setup and 2 boot disks are included. Manuals are pdf's and are on the computer Hard drive.


----------



## zigzagman (Apr 25, 2017)

Just bought an EMC 6/4T and after a long run-around with the seller finally discovered I need a boot disk. I wish somehow I could have been made aware this was a bad decision. The machine runs great but a boot disk is not to be found anywhere I can see. I would like to warn others who think they have found that great deal out there. I have had this machine a month and cannot run it now.


----------



## lstark (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Zigzagman,

Search through this forum, there are some threads regarding making boot disks and the files required. It is possible that you can get your machine up and running yet.

Hope you can find the information you need for your machine.


----------



## zigzagman (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for the encouragement Lori; I have been, and even messaged BigMacAtac who messaged me back and said he e-mailed the file because it is too large to share on the forum however I don't know where he mailed it to since I received nothing. I messaged him again to make sure he had the right address but have yet to hear from him. I'm sure some of these people get tired of the same old song and dance from some people like me but I am willing to pay for support or goods since Melco doesn't support their own equipment. I was hoping to have this thing up and running to help pay back the loan, etc. I have always had a Barudan
previously and I should have listened to my gut instead of trying to save a buck!


----------

